# Options for a short term loan with reasonable rates (no banks)



## Jimbb (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm new here. This is a great found!

I’m looking for a temporary loan (about 4-6 weeks) without paying exorbitant fees while dealing with someone or someplace trustful and as professional as possible. I’m looking for 10K for this short term period.

- I really don’t want to mix money with family and friends so that’s out.
- I’m looking for a loan that won’t appear on my credit. 

I’ve been looking around and besides banks, everything I seem to stumble on are those payday loans which are completely out of the question. 
I’m not a desperate person, I’m simply looking for a loan with reasonable fees not associated with banks. 

What are my options and where should I look? 
Everywhere is filled with scammers, con people and those payday ripoffs so I was hoping you might give me some cues. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like an impossible ask to me.

Short term = high fees. How else can anyone make money. 

Surely Family and friends wouldn't cause an issue if the loan was for such a small time period and would be paid back in full.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

This sounds like it's on shaky ground. Why not simply use your LOC for whatever your purpose is? The fees and cons will be lowest at the bank, esp for a short term loan.

How well do you understand how fees work? Why are you so concerned with scammers and such? The bank is the safest option as long as you are responsible and make the payments and pay the loan back quickly.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

The OP says that they don't want the loan to appear on their credit, so my assumption is because the may not have the greatest credit, therefore the banks won't give him a good rate. I could be wrong. Usually, if the person had good credit, a short term loan with the bank that was paid off on time would add to the credit rating. That would be my guess. 

Not that it's my business, but the OP didn't say why they wanted the money. This could be for none investment type reasons.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I see. The only way to keep this off your credit record AFAIK would be to deal in cash or a cheque from someone else, deposited into your regular bank account. However, borrowing $10K from friends will be next to impossible. And family? This will most likely cause them financial hardship. You should only go to friends or family like this during a real, dire emergency where you have NO other non-criminal options left.


----------



## MikeT (Feb 16, 2010)

Pawn shop, if you have something of value for them to hold. You could even pawn your vehicle if you own it.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I've heard of a guy that lends out money without paper documentation or credit reports. Rates are a little high but if you don't pay him back there is no official foreclosure process. You just have to be able to live without your kneecaps. lol


----------



## Jimbb (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for your input. 

OK some more information:
- My credit is good (no late payment ever, 800 score)
- I don't mind a having a credit check done by someone serious for the loan.
- I don't have a line of credit (that's one of the reason behind all of this)


I'm rearranging all of my finances. I'm self employed and I have unstable and irregular income. Sometimes very good, sometimes very bad. 
I have 10K in debt. I want to move that debt to a line of credit. (I've managed to pay very little fees for now) 

I have no properties or car or serious possessions. Because of this and the fact that I don't have a stable income, the bank says they would be able to grant me the LOC I'm looking for only if I clear out my debt first. 

So I'm looking to borrow to clear that debt. And that's why I don't want the debt appearing on my credit. 

When I say low fees, I was talking about avoiding the ridiculous payday loans fees for instance. I don't mind paying around 10%. It's not gonna end up being much for a few weeks.


----------



## Jimbb (Feb 16, 2011)

the-royal-mail said:


> How well do you understand how fees work? Why are you so concerned with scammers and such?


I mentioned scammers and the payday loans because when I started to search for alternatives to banks they would pop up everywhere.
All the private lenders I would find would be suspicious or those payday 30000% solutions.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

The OP didn't reveal several key details, or there is something wrong with this situation.
Why the aversion to banks?
Why shouldn't the loan show up on a credit report?

Given those constraints, I'd think family/friends are the best option.
Why the aversion to family/friends?

If nothing else, there's always Vito Corleone


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

This guy will give you a loan using jewelry as collateral: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSQVVHyvOZU

Warning: you might laugh after watching this video..


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

And another (yet, more applicable) shameful plug for this guy..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWi6W-ZNQc8


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe he was looking for somebody on this forum to lend it to him? He ruled out just about everything else.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Jimbb said:


> ...
> 
> I’m looking for a temporary loan (about 4-6 weeks) without paying exorbitant fees while dealing with someone or someplace trustful and as professional as possible. I’m looking for 10K for this short term period.
> ...
> ...


If you have a bad credit rating, no one (in their right mind) will give you a short-term loan at reasonable rates.

If you don't have a bad credit rating, your easiest solution is a Line of Credit at any bank


----------



## Jimbb (Feb 16, 2011)

Did you read my new posts with updated information??

#8 and 9

I guess it took a while to be posted since I'm new here and it needed an admin's approval. 
Please go look at that!


I don't think I'm cutting myself from all possibilities. There are not only banks who lend money in the world. I guess there are plenty of private lenders or other solutions. The trick is how to find them.

Like I said, my credit is quite good. That's not an issue. Even my revenues have been quite good. Only not steady.


----------



## plen (Nov 18, 2010)

> So I'm looking to borrow to clear that debt. And that's why I don't want the debt appearing on my credit.




So you want a LOC, but you have a 10k debt the bank wants to see cleared first? 

So you want to clear this debt without it showing on your credit report so the bank thinks you paid it off without borrowing again?

And all this "for only a few weeks"? If you can pay off the debt in a few weeks, than how about just waiting?


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

I am confused as well. Where is the debt to? To the bank?

If your credit rating is 800, and your income is good, why wouldn't a bank extend a line of credit of 10K or more? Sounds like you need to go fishing for a new bank.

I think they gave me a LOC of 20K when I was a medical student. I think I used it once, just so I could build up my credit score.

The other methodology is to get a credit card (such as the MBNA smart cash or others), and do a cheque transfer, at relatively low interest rates (usually 1.99%) for the short term and not use the credit card.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

>So I'm looking to borrow to clear that debt.

??

I think you should just wait until the debt is paid. It seems like you are rushing. One step at a time.


----------



## Rico (Jan 27, 2011)

If you do find a private lender, don't fall for the "send us a small administrative deposit and we'll send you the funds for the loan" scam . . .


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

These guys advertise on the radio a lot:
http://www.prudentfinancial.net/


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

680 news Harold? He talks with a soft and welcoming voice in that commercial. Could be a good option. Good credit, bad credit, no credit (  ) all are invited for prudent financial.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Jimbb said:


> Did you read my new posts with updated information??
> 
> #8 and 9
> 
> ...


_I have 10K in debt. I want to move that debt to a line of credit. (I've managed to pay very little fees for now)

I have no properties or car or serious possessions. Because of this and the fact that I don't have a stable income, the bank says they would be able to grant me the LOC I'm looking for only if I clear out my debt first.

So I'm looking to borrow to clear that debt. And that's why I don't want the debt appearing on my credit. _

No, I hadn't seen your Post #8. It clears up a few things, but your question still doesn't make sense. If you have to borrow money from someone to "clear up" the debt, you haven't cleared it up. The best you could hope for is to consolidate your debt and/or get a lower interest rate on it. Sounds like you want to fraudulently conceal your debt from the bank in order to get a LOC. I don't give advice on how to do that.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Jungle said:


> 680 news Harold? He talks with a soft and welcoming voice in that commercial.


Yep, and on AM 1010 as well.


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

"I have no properties or car or serious possessions. Because of this and the fact that I don't have a stable income, 

I have 10K in debt."

Interest charged is related to risk. Your situation carries a lot of risk for the lender. If you can get the 10k for 10% great but I think any "willing" lender is going to want more, a lot more!


----------



## Jimbb (Feb 16, 2011)

GeniusBoy27 said:


> I am confused as well. Where is the debt to? To the bank?
> 
> If your credit rating is 800, and your income is good, why wouldn't a bank extend a line of credit of 10K or more? Sounds like you need to go fishing for a new bank.
> 
> ...



The debt is with another bank.
I did try other banks. My field of work and unstable revenues are really the dealbreaker here. And I don't have any assets. From my understanding, a bank won't issue a LOC if the client has debts and has no assets. (exceptions like student)

Being a medical student is a great way to get a LOC I think 

The other option you mentioned doesn't work either because I'd simply be moving my debt to another credit provider.


----------



## Jimbb (Feb 16, 2011)

the-royal-mail said:


> I think you should just wait until the debt is paid. It seems like you are rushing. One step at a time.


I'm not doing this to pay my debt off. I'm doing this for my business. 
I lost two opportunities of gigs last month because I didn't have the cash flow to do the rentals and purchases for those big shows (I work in the A/V field). 

Sometimes for rentals I need to pay a deposit as high as the total value of the equipment.


----------



## Jimbb (Feb 16, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> These guys advertise on the radio a lot:
> http://www.prudentfinancial.net/


This seems like the payday stuff with 2000% interest. 
It's always a maximum personal loan of 3K. 

I called dozens of those places. Always the same thing. 
Thanks for sharing though


----------



## Jimbb (Feb 16, 2011)

OhGreatGuru said:


> No, I hadn't seen your Post #8. It clears up a few things, but your question still doesn't make sense. If you have to borrow money from someone to "clear up" the debt, you haven't cleared it up. The best you could hope for is to consolidate your debt and/or get a lower interest rate on it. Sounds like you want to fraudulently conceal your debt from the bank in order to get a LOC. I don't give advice on how to do that.



There must be solutions though. I'm self employed, have that school debt and need a larger cash flow to get higher paying gigs. It's not possible given my current situation. 

I didn't think of temporarily clearing my debt as fraudulent. 
When I was told the only way would be to clear that debt first, I thought of borrowing to pay the debt and when I'd get the LOC pay back the lender. I simply saw this as moving my debt elsewhere. 

My goal isn't to cheat anyone. 
Given the circumstances it seems like the only option. Do you have another idea?


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Jimbb said:


> I didn't think of temporarily clearing my debt as fraudulent.
> When I was told the only way would be to clear that debt first, I thought of borrowing to pay the debt and when I'd get the LOC pay back the lender. I simply saw this as moving my debt elsewhere.
> 
> My goal isn't to cheat anyone.
> Given the circumstances it seems like the only option. Do you have another idea?


I think the intent the banks meant was to clear you debt by legitamately paying it off, not borrowing money to make it appear if you are paying it off. So really you goal is to misrepresent your true current financial picture. You may not call it cheating but it's definately not being transparent.

I heard on the radio the other day about some company that allows you borrow money against your receivables for cashflow problems. I'll listen for that, but really, there really is a reason why banks think you're high risk.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Jimbb said:


> I'm not doing this to pay my debt off. I'm doing this for my business.
> I lost two opportunities of gigs last month because I didn't have the cash flow to do the rentals and purchases for those big shows (I work in the A/V field).
> 
> Sometimes for rentals I need to pay a deposit as high as the total value of the equipment.


You seem to be missing the lesson in this entire exercise.

THE WORLD IS TELLING YOU TO PAY YOUR DEBTS!

It is those debts that are causing you to lose gigs. Do you really think you are doing the right and responsible thing by trying to sweep it under the rug? Skeletons don't like to stay in closets.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Jimbb said:


> I'm not doing this to pay my debt off. I'm doing this for my business.
> I lost two opportunities of gigs last month because I didn't have the cash flow to do the rentals and purchases for those big shows (I work in the A/V field).
> 
> Sometimes for rentals I need to pay a deposit as high as the total value of the equipment.


It's tough starting a business without adequate capitalization. From the bank's perspective, you are asking for an unsecured business loan. But your record indicates to them that so far your business hasn't been profitable enough for you to retire your personal debt. I don't know who is operating out there somewhere between the banks and the loan sharks. But if you find someone, they will certainly charge more than a LOC because of the risk.


----------



## furgy (Apr 20, 2009)

Jimbb said:


> I'm not doing this to pay my debt off. I'm doing this for my business.
> I lost two opportunities of gigs last month because I didn't have the cash flow to do the rentals and purchases for those big shows (I work in the A/V field).
> 
> Sometimes for rentals I need to pay a deposit as high as the total value of the equipment.


Two words: CREDIT CARDS!

I hate to say it , but if you want to be self employed , you will need them at some point.

I've been a self-employed business owner as long as I can remember , there is just no way I could get along without them.



> Sometimes for rentals I need to pay a deposit as high as the total value of the equipment


(Credit cards do that for you)

Car and equipment rentals , accomodations , fuel etc. , for me and my crew are something I use a lot when out on jobs.

I usually pay the balance every month and avoid the fees , but sometimes it's unavoidable and you get stuck with a months interest or so , it's all part of the cost of doing business and is figured into the job.

Git yer credit sh!t together and git yerself some cards.


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree with furgy: credit cards are a short-term solution.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Am I reading this right - you propose a solution for a guy who can't pay back a $10K debt -- to latch him onto credit cards where he can rack up more debt?


----------



## Jimbb (Feb 16, 2011)

the-royal-mail said:


> You seem to be missing the lesson in this entire exercise.
> 
> THE WORLD IS TELLING YOU TO PAY YOUR DEBTS!
> 
> It is those debts that are causing you to lose gigs. Do you really think you are doing the right and responsible thing by trying to sweep it under the rug? Skeletons don't like to stay in closets.



What is this patronizing? 
You really need to be careful with what saying. 

You know, sometimes we have to go to SCHOOL. And school is expensive.
Maybe you've had your parents to pay for your education but I did not. School cost me over 40K and I paid back all of it but 10K in a short time, so I think I'm pretty good handling my debt. 

And guess what, school gave me a lot, like being really good at what at do, a great network and the status to charge more. School (my debt) gave me those opportunities. 

So you're completely off the mark with your comments, condescending and not helping at all. 
Maybe you could contribute with something of value and positive.


----------



## Jimbb (Feb 16, 2011)

GeniusBoy27 said:


> I agree with furgy: credit cards are a short-term solution.


@ Furgy and Geniusboy

I've already been doing that for the past 2 years. 
I have a 20K CC in particular that I use for this. 

But often the CC is maxed out and this is bad for my credit. 
I never paid any interest or fees though.

But the thing is I'm looking for a LOC because sometimes rentals are higher than my limits on my CCs and simply put, a CC is not the best tool for this. 
The gig I just misted I needed to invest 30K in equipment, plane tickets, etc. for a 25K revenue. It hurts. 

I need a LOC.


----------



## Jimbb (Feb 16, 2011)

the-royal-mail said:


> Am I reading this right - you propose a solution for a guy who can't pay back a $10K debt -- to latch him onto credit cards where he can rack up more debt?


I would have expected, with your "senior member" status, that you'd be well passed making assumptions and jumping to conclusions without first knowning all of the important details. (see above)


----------



## Larry6417 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jimbb:

Let's flip this around and look at the situation from the point of view of the lender. You have no tangible assets e.g. home; you're just out of school; you still have $10K in debt; the cash flow from your chosen vocation is erratic; your credit cards are frequently maxed. Would you consider yourself a great credit risk? 

If any of the big 5 banks lend to you, they will do so at very high rates. I suspect your credit score isn't very high. The big banks will look at your credit score and frequently decide against you before they even see you.

My suggestions:

1. *Consider alternate sources of funding*

Some have already mentioned credit cards. The lowest credit card rate I've seen is the Capital One Smartline Platinum card. The interest rate is 5.99%. However, it's a catch-22; you need excellent credit to qualify. RedflagDeals has an excellent review of credit cards available in Canada. See www.redflagdeals.com/deals/main.php/creditstore/ The site also compares best deals for accounts.

Have you considered a credit union? At a credit union, personal relationships matter i.e. get to know the branch manager. Don't misunderstand me. If you walk in tomorrow and ask for $30K, the answer is likely no. But, if you develop a relationship with the people there, that could be a big factor in your favour.

It sound like you're a self-employed, sole proprietor i.e. running a small business. Have you considered getting a loan from the business development bank of Canada? Its mandate is to lend to and encourage small business. You may be charged a higher rate than someone who has assets, but if you can demonstrate a good business plan and prior success in your field, you may be able to get a loan to buy the equpment you need. In addition to funds, it also provides advice to budding entrepreneurs. See www.bdc.ca/en/Pages/home.aspx

2. *Improve you credit*

Improving your credit so you can qualify for loans is a bit of a game. Unfortunately, many Canadians don't know the rules. A friend of a friend went through a personal bankruptcy due to psychiatric reasons. She has no tangible assets (no house or car), no steady employment, nothing in savings, and is on social assistance. Her credit score is excellent. After her bankruptcy she applied for, and received, a low-limit credit card. She would spend up to the limit but pay it consistently every month. RedFlagDeals has a good section on improving your credit. It may be worth your while to purchase your credit report and score from the credit rating agencies (Transunion and Equifax) and work on improving your credit score. See www.creditprofile.transunion.ca/index.jsp?bn=24&kw=1028 and www.econsumer.equifax.ca/index_en.html?transaction_id=199126231710110223


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it's safe to say that there is no easy solution for your initial question.

My suggestions: 

1) Get a partner - relative, stranger or whoever, who can help finance the business and get things off the ground.

2) Get a job - Either try for a full time job and save as much money as possible and then try re-launching the business (with enough capital). Or maybe get a flexible job (full or part time) which would help your cash flow and improve your visibility with the bank.

3) Get a related job - Instead of trying to employ yourself in this field, would it be possible to get a job doing something similar for someone else? This way you could build up capital/credit and keep up your credentials as well.

I realize these aren't ideal solutions and might not even be practical, but you have to do something.


----------



## furgy (Apr 20, 2009)

Jimbb said:


> @ Furgy and Geniusboy
> 
> I've already been doing that for the past 2 years.
> I have a 20K CC in particular that I use for this.
> ...


First of all , a maxed out card won't hurt your credit if your payments are up to date and on time.
In the rare events where I have maxed out a card , i have always got a call shortly afterwards asking me if I wish to up the limit on that card.

It would be interesting to know where and what kind of equipment you rent , I can rent a $500,000 excavator with a credit card with a limit of $30,000 , no problem , so your scenario of having to put up the full value of the equipment sounds very strange to me.

As for needing an LOC , a credit card IS a line of Credit (LOC) , just different rates than your banks.

If you have to shell out $30,000 in advance just to make $25,000 , I would strongly suggest you get paid in advance or find another line of work.
That is a very risky business strategy , if the other party doesn't pay , you're out $30,000 plus the expected revenue.

Good luck.


----------



## Larry6417 (Jan 27, 2010)

furgy said:


> First of all , a maxed out card won't hurt your credit if your payments are up to date and on time.


That's not my understanding. Obviously, payment on time is the most important factor. However, credit rating agencies also look at the % of available credit used each month. If one uses 90% of available credit each month, doing so can lower one's credit score compared to someone who uses only 10% per month.

Having an offer to raise your CC's limit isn't an endorsement of your credit. It's a ploy to get you to over-extend and pay interest. The most profitable CC customer is the one who has cash flow high enough to avoid default but not high enough to pay the balance completely.


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't know if they still exist, but are there entrepreneurial grants/loans out there from either the province or the federal government? (I don't know personally, but I'm just throwing out an idea to see if anyone knows better.)


----------



## furgy (Apr 20, 2009)

> Larry6417 said:
> 
> 
> > That's not my understanding. Obviously, payment on time is the most important factor. However, credit rating agencies also look at the % of available credit used each month. If one uses 90% of available credit each month, doing so can lower one's credit score compared to someone who uses only 10% per month.
> ...


An offer of more credit isn't an edorsment of ones credit worthiness?
So everyone gets their card limits upped whether they make their payments or not?
It's just a diabolical PLOY!?
You're hiLARRYous , LARRY.
They must have different policies at the Royal Bank of Larry.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

If you're paying off your balance every month, then it does not hurt your credit, it actually shows your credit worthiness. There are many many many times I have maxed my cards (close to 50000) in a month, and just paid it off. My credit score was over 830 last time I checked. 

If you're really looking to float yourself for a few weeks, then a credit card with a high limit is your best bet for now. It you get the grace period for interest. I would just ask for a higher limit.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

IMHO, this discussion is getting more and more mysterious.
There's either something deeper going on that hasn't been shared yet, or he's trying to do something that is not rational, which is why he has been unable to find a solution for it (on his own and from the posters here).

It doesn't make a lot of sense to borrow sub-prime to pay off a prime loan, only to re-borrow more again.

It sounds like what he needs is a business LOC.
That will solve the revolving credit issue.
However, the fact that regular credit channels are not willing to lend is evidence that prime lenders are factoring in below prime credit risk based on the already outstanding amount and the lack of regular, proven stream of business income.

There are only two rational options - either borrow sub-prime (and pay higher interest rates) or wait until the business has sufficient net earnings to discharge the existing debt.
The first option is a short term ploy at best.
The true solution is to pay off the debt and then setup a business LOC.

However, if he is unable to sustain the business unless this new loan is secured (to pay off the previous loan and re-borrow), the business is essentially insolvent at this point.
A lot of start up companies (private and public) go under when faced with such a set of circumstances i.e. inability to acquire new credit and insufficient net earnings to pay off existing debt.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree. I've had to go back and try to figure out exactly what the OP is trying to do and why.

Here's what I've gathered:
Needs short term loan for his business to float the deposits, but has said he needs money to temporarily pay off his loan. So I'm not sure if it's for cash flow or to make it seem like he really isn't in debt
Has a 800+ credit rating, never missed a payment
Uses his $20,000 credit card to the max and pays it off every time.

So it makes sense to me, get a credit card with a higher limit. Another $10K is really not very much if it's to float only up to 6 weeks. 

If it's to pay off the debt, then really OP should pay of the loan legitamately.

There's no real need to avoid the banks or anything if all of this is true.


----------



## GeniusBoy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

I also don't understand why the limits wouldn't be increased on the credit cards with such a high credit rating.

The LOC issue at the bank is that it isn't just a test of credit worthiness, there's also a test on proven income, which may be the issue. What I don't understand is why a bank wouldn't loan the money is the credit rating really is that high.


----------



## Larry6417 (Jan 27, 2010)

furgy said:


> An offer of more credit isn't an edorsment of ones credit worthiness?
> So everyone gets their card limits upped whether they make their payments or not?
> It's just a diabolical PLOY!?
> You're hiLARRYous , LARRY.
> They must have different policies at the Royal Bank of Larry.


Furgy, my (initial) response to your post contained no malice. Unfortunately, the same is not true for you. The more one borrows on a credit card, the higher one's *credit utilization rate* is i.e. debt:credit limit. Apparently, lenders labour under the notion that borrowers who constantly use a high proportion of their available credit are more likely to run into problems and less able to take on new credit. Crazy, huh! See http://credit.about.com/od/usingcreditcards/a/numcreditcards.htm

It seems you deal with different lenders than the rest of us. The rest of us deal with lenders whose sole interest is profit. The borrower's well-being matters only if it impairs their profit. It's not rocket science (at least not for most of us). CC companies make their highest profit on borrowers with enough cash flow to avoid default but not high enough to pay their balance in full.

P.S. You misquote your motto. It should read: "A *smart* man learns from his mistakes. A *wise *man learns from the mistakes of others." All this time you've proudly displayed your motto for all to see without realizing you'd made a hash of it. How terribly sad, yet...fitting.

See http://blog.gaiam.com/quotes/topics/mistakes


----------



## furgy (Apr 20, 2009)

Larry6417 said:


> Furgy, my (initial) response to your post contained no malice. Unfortunately, the same is not true for you. The more one borrows on a credit card, the higher one's *credit utilization rate* is i.e. debt:credit limit. Apparently, lenders labour under the notion that borrowers who constantly use a high proportion of their available credit are more likely to run into problems and less able to take on new credit. Crazy, huh! See http://credit.about.com/od/usingcreditcards/a/numcreditcards.htm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Larry , is this another diabolical PLOY of yours , to make yourself look smart?

Sadly , you've made a hash of it.

How terribly sad , but fitting.


----------



## Larry6417 (Jan 27, 2010)

furgy said:


> Larry , is this another diabolical PLOY of yours , to make yourself look smart?
> 
> Sadly , you've made a hash of it.
> 
> How terribly sad , but fitting.


Furgy, you assume things I've never stated and don't believe. I can only assume you have personal reasons for the way you feel; I haven't given you reason.


----------



## Jimbb (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow this thread is getting great feedback and participation. 
This is great. 

Let me digest everything that's been shared and get in touch with the bank again and I'll post here very soon. 

I want also to take the time to respond more throughly to some some of the posts. 

cheers!


----------



## Jimbb (Feb 16, 2011)

Guys!!

Sorry I didn't post sooner. 
I ended up calling the bank. I spoke to someone else and he couldn't understand why my demand seemed to be a problem. We went over all of the stuff again with someone else and now I have a business LOC with a great rate. 

It appears I was mishandled by the other person before. 

Thanks for all the help. 
This thread still holds great info for me and future others.

Cheers!


----------

